# Kubota L245 hyrdraulic issue



## jimno3

I was using my father in laws tractor with a wood splitter, and after I filled it up with fuel and let it sit, it no longer worked. I think that the filter is clogged because the wood splitter had not been used in a while. The machine has hydro fluid and it didn't make any funny noises. Where do I find the hydraulic filter screen you guys have talked about on a L245DT with a bucket?
Any help is appreciated - This is my first post.
I am hoping that my pump is not bad.
THANKS!
Jim


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jim! By chance did you leave the tractor outside overnight in very cold weather? If the filter is clogged, it may have water and other contaminants that froze and blocked the filter. 

The L245 actually has a hydraulic pump strainer screen. You can order them at Tractor Smart for $10.75. 

http://www.tractorsmart.com/mall/dynamic-results3.asp?Name=L245&D1=%%%&T1=&B1=Find+Parts

In the interim, if the strainer screen is frozen, you might try moving the tractor to a heated garage or building to let it thaw out.


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by jimno3 _
> *. Where do I find the hydraulic filter screen you guys have talked about on a L245DT with a bucket?
> Any help is appreciated - This is my first post.
> I am hoping that my pump is not bad.
> THANKS!
> Jim *


Most often it is a clogged internal filter screen (located here


----------



## jimno3

*Re: Re: Kubota L245 hyrdraulic issue*



> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Most often it is a clogged internal filter screen (located here *


Thanks guys,
I found the filter last night...the filter was clogged thoroughly, so I cleaned it up real nice and then put in new fluid. But it still has no pressure. What else could be wrong? Do I have to bleed out some air or something? 
I was wondering if I should take off the pressurized line off the bucket, start the tractor up and see if oil comes out. If it came out then I knew the pump is at least turning, but if there is no oil...I would assume the pump is shot.
Thanks again guys,
Jim


----------



## jimno3

*Re: Re: Re: Kubota L245 hyrdraulic issue*



> _Originally posted by jimno3 _
> *Thanks guys,
> I found the filter last night...the filter was clogged thoroughly, so I cleaned it up real nice and then put in new fluid. But it still has no pressure. What else could be wrong? Do I have to bleed out some air or something?
> I was wondering if I should take off the pressurized line off the bucket, start the tractor up and see if oil comes out. If it came out then I knew the pump is at least turning, but if there is no oil...I would assume the pump is shot.
> Thanks again guys,
> Jim *


Just checking back in - you wouldn't believe what I found. The key on the hydraulic pump which connects the gear and shaft was sheared. Too bad I figured this out after I order a new pump....


----------



## Live Oak

I would look further into this to find out what if anything may have caused the key to shear. Might be something else wrong.


----------



## Wiyanna

Hi everyone. I just bought the same Kubota (L245DT). I used it for about 6 hours. Everything worked great (once I figured out what the levers were for. lol I'm a lady with NO tractor experience at all, but a lot of "want to"!) Anyway, the following day, I started it up and moved 2 bucket loads with it and when I went to get the 3rd bucket load, the bucket wouldn't lift or tilt. I pulled the cap off and it had zero fluid flow (fluid in it, but not moving). A friend of a friend came over and unhooked lines and checked for pressure. None. He said he thinks my hydraulic pump is fried. Then I see this thread and it gives me hope. lol Now, my question is... WHERE is that screen? I see the diagram, but I'm having a hard time envisioning it on the actual tractor. Like I said, NO tractor experience. And the sheared off pin... I'm assuming that's in the pump itself...What could cause that to shear off?... just in case that's my issue too.

Thank you for you time and hopefully help.


----------



## BigT

Hello Wiyanna, welcome to the forum.

The suction screen is item #019 on the previously posted parts diagram. Follow the suction line (larger diameter line) from the hydraulic pump down to the bottom of the hydraulic reservoir. You will have to drain hydraulic fluid before pulling the screen.

See item #32 on attached parts diagram. Woodruff key that fixes the pump drive gear to the pump shaft. All you have to do is pull the pump. The drive gear is right in the front of it.

I would suspect the key shearing because of the sudden nature of the failure. Why would it shear? Repeated sudden loads is one possibility.


----------



## Wiyanna

BigT said:


> Hello Wiyanna, welcome to the forum.


 Thank you. Glad I found ya! 

Thank you for the info. It's much appreciated. 



> I would suspect the key shearing because of the sudden nature of the failure. Why would it shear? Repeated sudden loads is one possibility.


What does "Repeated Sudden Loads' mean? I am not very fast at using this thing yet, so sudden doesn't actually come to mind when I think about how I was using it. lol No doubt I could have done something wrong, but I don't have a teacher so it's all a learning experience. lol


----------



## BigT

"Repeated sudden loads" is simply the nature of a hydraulic pump's work, on a loader for example....pressure cycles at the flick of a lever.


----------



## Wiyanna

I pulled the pump off and didn't find any sheered off key, but it also doesn't look like the diagram. Does 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel drive make a difference? Mine is an L245DT (4 wheel drive) and the diagram is for a 2 wheel drive. 

Also, what holds the shaft in the pump housing? Nothing seems to be holding mine in. I can pull it right out past the seal (did it accidentally because I didn't expect it to come out).


----------



## BigT

You've got a broken pump shaft, item #21 on the diagram. The pump gear is an integral part of the shaft, and is sandwiched between bearings. The shaft cannot come out as you described, unless it is broken. 

Note that item #21 is not listed below the diagram. It may be that they sell the entire inner gear assy only. Probably a matched set.

Note that there is a serial number break, which means that there has been changes in the pump. You will need to have your serial number when ordering parts. 

The same pump diagram is used for the Kubota L245DT


----------



## Wiyanna

Sorry for the delay getting back to you. I have been getting horses ready to ship to Arkansas and wasn't online much. 



BigT said:


> You've got a broken pump shaft, item #21 on the diagram. The pump gear is an integral part of the shaft, and is sandwiched between bearings. The shaft cannot come out as you described, unless it is broken.


I was afraid of that. lol Buy why would it break? Seems like there must be a much bigger problem.



> Note that item #21 is not listed below the diagram. It may be that they sell the entire inner gear assy only. Probably a matched set.


That would make sense, especially considering the luck I've been having lately. :argh:



> Note that there is a serial number break, which means that there has been changes in the pump. You will need to have your serial number when ordering parts.


Okay. I thought that might be the case. I have all of that written down already.

Thank you again.


----------



## BigT

The broken shaft is probably a case of metal fatigue, but just in case you have a blockage somewhere in you hydraulic system, see attached parts diagram for pressure relief/safety valve (I don't know where it is). Check it out. You should hear fluid squealing somewhere if you have a blockage.


----------



## Wiyanna

Okay. I will try to figure out where the relief valve is. I didn't hear any squealing before it quit working though. Like I said, it was working fine, and then not. 

Thank you again.


----------

